# Is it true?



## twendkata71 (Aug 20, 2008)

I heard a rumor that Hanshi Sid Campbell of Shorin kan Shorin ryu passed away, Is it true?


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have not heard that, but if he has then it is a sad day.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 20, 2008)

It appears that, sadly, yes. Here's a thread in the hall of remembrance about his passing.  If you post your condolences there remember to click the option at the bottom of your post to turn off your signature line.


----------



## twendkata71 (Aug 20, 2008)

That is a sad loss to the karate community. He was a great master of the Shorin ryu Shorin kan  lineage. And will be sadly missed. :asian:
Soyonara, campbell Hanshi.


----------

